# .



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

All black Abels are some of the best color combos!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> All black Abels are some of the best color combos!


I do have a all black that I put red backing on with a red aluminum handle. It turned out pretty cool


----------

